# Round 1- Game 1: Heat @ Celtics (4/17 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, April 17th, 2010 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]

​


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope Mike got those Tito Jackson comments out of his system and wont let it affect his play anymore. The things he will hear from Garnett...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just remembered that Paul Pierce and Q-Rich dont like each other. This is gonna be one physical series.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Rondo is sick. That is all.

http://sports.espn.go.com/boston/news/story?id=5100713


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

If Wade does not coast on D, I think this could be a very even match up (on paper) as opposed to what people say.

Boston does have a better bench though.

I do see Rondo killing Arroyo on O but if we play a tight zone and Allen is off, we have a chance.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant wait for this - is gonna be a very intense series.

Garnett and Beasley is such a key matchup, KG is gonna try get all inside Mike's head...I hope Beas doesnt lose focus.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I just hope the supporting cast doesn't choke under the lights.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Who's excited? I'm excited


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im pumped man, this should be a really good series. Hopefully we can carry our momentum through these playoffs.

Initiating DWade 2006 Playoff Mode = sequence activated!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Link!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by JO


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Uh oh. Horrible first shot for Beasley. I've never even seen his form look like that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO shot happy...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1 off the Beasley offensive rebound


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, cant find a link - anyone got one?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Missed goal tend by refs followed by a seemingly incorrectly called blocking foul. If the zebras are going to be on Boston's side this series, we're done.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

MB30 said:


> Dammit, cant find a link - anyone got one?


check pm


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a block by JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo hits another J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mike! You got Perkins on you. Drive the ****ing ball!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Attack the hoop Mike, dont shoot over Perk - use that quickness dammit!

Arroyo + midrange = auto


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice steal and dunk by Q


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn I hate seeing us give up easy second chance points like that. If its a close game down the stretch, you have baskets like that to think about.

Wow. We're making STUPID mistakes right now. Its a good sign we're still tied on the road. Time to wake up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade slices, dices, and scores. He looked a little jittery at the start, good to see him get going.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tied at 21 - good start, but yeah, we look a little jittery.

Garnett makes both our PF's look like midgets...dude is so long...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, how did that last shot go in?

29-28 Miami after 1


Now lets see how we do with Wade on the bench.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL at Rasheed!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dev about that last 2nd fluke shot by Tony Allen.

Good quarter on the whole though.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Pick your poison, Tony or Hubie?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Chalmers playing terrible other then that lucky shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike is challenging a lot of shots around the rim. Good to see.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good help defense by Mike.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Apparently doesnt have a block though, i swear he's had 2.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No surprise there, Beasley already gets shafted by the refs may as well include the scorekeepers too


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

MB30 said:


> Apparently doesnt have a block though, i swear he's had 2.


yeah, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beassssssley, lol at JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, JO is way off.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Beasley is playing fantastic!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike is crashing the offensive boards tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Glad to see he's not backing down, offensively, he's still looking a little unsure.

Its like he wants to attack the hoop, but isnt sure he's gonna get there without turning it over or offensive fouling.

I like it when he stops and pops for the short J.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO has been way off but he is rebounding well so at least the energy is there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta finish that Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not the time for a flop JO..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Flop or charge, probably a no call i guess


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the nice hook


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD nice hook


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many careless turnovers


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why are we so sloppy today? We need to take care of the ball, everybody keeps jump passing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ud!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Uuuudonis


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Excellent D


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dorell guarding Rondo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Qqq


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice foul Joel. Anthony, Haslem, Beasley have all been great tonight one way or another


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just so many bad turnovers, forcing the issue.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade has been extremely sloppy with the handle trying to split the doubles


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG another idiotic turnover...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bloody hell, ****ing Rondo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

44-41 Miami at the half

Good half. Gotta clean up the turnovers.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Great, another end of the quarter shot, great defense


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Destroying them on the boards so far, great sign. Wish the lead was a bit bigger but leading at the half on the road in game 1 is fine by me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q for 3333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo automatic once again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy D-Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade Wtf!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This game shows "Heat Culture" is actually starting to take effect.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW, D-Wade!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Qqqq3333


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I love how Doc Rivers is telling his guys the foul won't be called! I don't think the Celtics really like the fact we're going to get physical and bang with them. They like being the aggressor.

Also, Q-Rich for 333!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That Quentin Richardson 3 was poetry


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

OMG Wade, drool


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

He is rediculous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** Jo.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is going insane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant slip up here. We're losing a bit of momentum.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO is bricking a ton of shots...might be time to get UD in also, Mike looks like he's losing it from not getting touches.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on JO..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice all around play by Q


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They gotta stop hesitating when Beasley is open, its killing the offense. He gets open and Wade/Arroyo just ignore him making defense very easy for the Celtics.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Selfish basketball on the offensive end.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We knew they would make a run


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok kids, calm down. Everyone makes runs. Just settle down and run a play.

Has anyone else noticed we've ran more offensive sets tonight than we have all year? No wasted possessions. It's beautiful


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bull**** foul on Dorell, absolute crap


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I really hate that foul call when both are getting there at the same time, ugh


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WTF, Pierce slammed into Wright!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

66-64 Miami after 3

Someone has to help open things up for Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont get how we can freeze out our 2nd leading scorer the way we do...he's got as many FGA as Arroyo and Wright...that shouldnt happen.

Wade cant do everything himself.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love how we have twice as many fouls as they do, what crap.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You can see Beasley's energy level getting lower and lower everytime his teammates ignore him on offense. If the coaching staff isn't going to tell them to share the ball then just sit him because he is a negative out there when people refuse to pass. You can't run the pick and roll and freeze out the guy setting the pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade on the bench to start the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Dorell


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How's that a foul on Chalmers!!!!???? And not a jump ball!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, so many idiotic turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, Dorell...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Keep it together


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are collapsing...what the ****...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I hate we went there with neither Wade nor Arroyo on the court to start out with. With no Arroyo nor Wade it's just us standing around as Chalmers freaks out and tries to go by himself. We need to keep atleast one of of them on the court at all times. Wade is Wade and Arroyo gets us into sets.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This whole thing started with horrible selfish offense, defense is far too easy for the Celtics right now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haslem just got SCREWED! No foul on offense, then gets the foul when Sheed jumps on him.

I understand playoff basketball, but call it equal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just ugly offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are self destructing bigtime.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh look, Wade on 5 against a good defensive team. They forgot what ball movement was.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MB30 said:


> We are self destructing bigtime.


But I said "keep it together," were they not listening?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Omfg...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god Udonis...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley ignored once again, pass him the ****ing ball Wade


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok, it's official, the refs are going all Boston. Haslem is getting murdered down low and he does a good block on Sheed and gets called for the foul. I'm going to be sick. That along with our offense dying sucks.

We just need a basket and we'll get it back together.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade freezes of Beas...again...seriously, this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The refs are killing us and we're killing ourselves. UD is making a living out of missing point blank tonight, granted he's been bumped a lot down there.



myst said:


> Pick your poison, Tony or Hubie?


I dont mind Hubie usually, although tonight he's rubbed me wrong a bit.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Get Beasley the ball somewhere, anywhere. Reestablish him or O'Neal as a threat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another stupid turnover. WTF?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think the team took a bunch of ******* pills before this game...just capitulated and panic has set in.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice layup by Beasley. I swear we have to be calling plays for Beasley because he is so open. Wade just isn't passing him the ball. We must reestablish him or O'Neal as a threat. We have time to go to them a couple possessions in a row before getting back to Wade in screen roll situations.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas has had less or equal shots as:

Wade
JO
Haslem
Mario
Dorell
QRich


How the **** does that happen...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team hasn't faced a legit defense in the 4th quarter in a long time.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This offense is disgusting.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Seriously, this reminds me of when Cleveland would let us hang around and just erase Wade in the 4th quarter and run away with the game


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm about to vomit watching us ignore Beasley... They're throwing everything at Wade, Haslem is missing, JO has been tossed to the bench, and everyone else is scared but Q-Rich who is jacking it. Beasley is the only option we're not trying.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game is being called starkingly contrastly.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Seriously, this reminds me of when Cleveland would let us hang around and just erase Wade in the 4th quarter and run away with the game


Every damn time, yup. Now it's happening here.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why are they getting free throws?? I thought it was a shot clock violation?!?!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That's not a ****ing charge.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Youre kidding. Sweep if theyre calling it this way.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Also, Wade his just disappeared, not even trying to create. Very disappointing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These refs are a joke. No wonder Beas floats around the perimeter...such crap


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Sigh. Not over, but we missed a chance here if we don't go on a quick run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense is struggling, lets get rid of our 2nd leading scorer...good call...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I love how in that little stretch that ******* Pierce basically bulled over Q-Rich before Rondo got a rebound where if that was Arroyo or Chalmers falling like that the ref would have blown their lungs out through the whistles.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We have a chance...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

KNOCK SOMEONE OUT! Heat culture! Those are my boys!

Now we're atleast going to have a couple suspensions...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell was that all about?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You knew a fight was going to come in this series


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL, Jamaal Magloire dominated that scuffle


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at Jamaal in the middle of it :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magloire is a ****ing beast.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Garnett throwing elbows, Jamaal and Haslem will drop him if he doesn't watch out


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh ****, KG with a huge cheap shot


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers stepped off the bench and onto the court, suspension?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Chalmers stepped off the bench and onto the court, suspension?


I dont believe so since it happened right by the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** you KG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and Pierce is a *****.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Our bench did well breaking guys up. Jamaal may get in trouble for roughly tossing KG, but otherwise I think none of our guys did anything bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That elbow was like a punch. I wonder if he could get suspended for a game or if they let it slide since he was ejected?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If there is a team in this league ready for a brawl its the Miami Heat. That **** does not fly with these dudes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still a chance, however I feel we may have blown this one.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

****kkkkk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade's had 3 rim in and out.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

...Foul on Haslem? Really?

Haslem has gotten the F U from the refs tonight. Beasley too.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, Haslem has gotten beaten up all game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

23 fouls to 11.....

.............


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Haslem had a ****ty ****ty game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, that's how it should end. With an airball 3 and a turnover.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That was a serious choke job. We had this team beat. Typical quarter long Heat drought. Now we gotta win game 2 for sure.

P.S. KG is a douche bag.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-21 in the 4th. Just ugly.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope Spoelstra watches that 4th quarter tape on repeat for the next 48 hours


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade hardly came to play today. Just a lot of poor decisions, aside from the array of spectacular moves.

Dorell has just entirely sucked.

Oh well, not like we had to win this game. Hopefully Garnett will be suspended and we can use the positives from this game and pull our heads out of our asses. Very disappointing and reminiscent of the earlier games against Boston this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO had a weird game. He was +3 but he was just so off with his shot. 

He has been awful since coming back from this last injury. Sucks too since he was playing so well for us before that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boston had 38pts on Miami's 22 turnovers.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> JO had a weird game. He was +3 but he was just so off with his shot.
> 
> He has been awful since coming back from this last injury. Sucks too since he was playing so well for us before that.


He was +3 because he was sitting when Boston went on it's run.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't panic guys. This wasn't going to be a sweep or even a 5 or 6 game series. This is going to be a 7 game war. We lost on the road.

Trust me, some stuff will get worked out. Game one is out of the way. The refs will calm down, no more watching Haslem getting pin balled on offense and on the board then getting hit for touch fouls the other way. Arroyo will play more minutes. The coaches will watch film and see our offense died late. Our veterans will take a deep breath and next game stick with the offense the whole way through. Tonight for three quarters we were the best I have ever seen under Spoelstra running sets with tons of movement. That was lost in the 4th when our guys got crazy.

I'm happy, guys. We played Heat basketball before the bad 4th quarter. And there will be no let down coming off a tough loss, I bet our guys are in the lockerroom or bus right now punching the wall ready to get back out there.

Welcome to playoff basketball, folks. It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not too worried, they just need to watch some film and realize that it is not cool to run a pick and roll and ignore the picker. It completely defeats the purpose of a play designed to have two threats. I swear we ran that same play for 10 minutes straight and it led to nothing but wasted time on the shot clock.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KG sounded like he knows he's getting suspended. He pretty much said that he deserved too.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> I'm not too worried, they just need to watch some film and realize that it is not cool to run a pick and roll and ignore the picker. It completely defeats the purpose of a play designed to have two threats. I swear we ran that same play for 10 minutes straight and it led to nothing but wasted time on the shot clock.


Third quarter was perfect offense. Fourth quarter was pathetic. At the very least if we don't feel like we can continually run sets and the best option is primarily keeping it in Wade's hands and running quick sets with screen rolls then at the very least give it to Beasley or JO every once in a while as a distraction. All our guards panicked in the 4th, but I think it's still first game jitters.

I bet the team meeting tomorrow after the Spo and the assistants have watched the film offensively won't be pretty for anyone.

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy ****! Q went off on Pierce and KG. Called them both fake. He said he knows how they really are and that although they are good basketball players, that they arent how they are portrayed to be (he didnt say KG's name here but that's who he was talking about). He basically meant that they are portrayed to be tough guys and in reality are pussies.

Said Pierce always acts as if he's hurt and will be out for the season, even when no one touches him.

Then ended it with "I dont like them!"


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I wish Perkins had been in. He would have escalated it which I think would have ended up helping us out. Would have been worth him going crazy and maybe losing Magloire or Cook for a game in exchange for him and KG both.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Holy ****! Q went off on Pierce and KG. Called them both fake. He said he knows how they really are and that although they are good basketball players, that they arent how they are portrayed to be (he didnt say KG's name here but that's who he was talking about). He basically meant that they are portrayed to be tough guys are in reality are pussies.
> 
> Said Pierce always acts as if he's hurt and will be out for the season, even when no one touches him.
> 
> Then ended it with "I dont like them!"


That's awesome!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Avery Johnson... Shutup, dude. Sitting there talking mess about Wade can't win it alone.

You fool, Wade became a legend against you. If you double him once that whole series, you wouldn't be some fool on ESPN. You'd be a championship winner.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We're gonna win this series. I can feel it. We played about as bad as we could play and we still barely lost. That KG bull**** just lit a bigger fire under us. We can run circles around these has-beens. Players not named Wade just gotta make their shots so he's not playing 1 on 5.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We played horrible basketball down the stretch, but we had them on the ropes. We had them, and we let it go. Atleast we know we can play with these fools. Gotta love QRich's attitude.

Not liking Ira's blog-hate of Mike at the moment. I dont remember the last time I read a positive comment about him on there. Surely if we are to win this series someone other than Wade's gotta step forward. That guy should be Beas.

UD was horrible today, missed too many gimme's at the rim. JO was just so off, and Dorell was terrible also. It was Wade and Q vs the world...and we just couldnt score in the paint.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

> Yet the team was playing so well early in the third quarter that you almost wanted Udonis Haslem in there, just to make sure Kevin Garnett wouldn’t get on a roll. Spolestra stayed with Beasley and a 14-point lead suddenly was down to three.


Ira baiting as usual. Gotta love the logic where Beasley's defense during the stretch to increase the lead to 14 doesn't count, only the part after it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> ...Foul on Haslem? Really?
> 
> Haslem has gotten the F U from the refs tonight. Beasley too.


You can play the "its playoff basketball" card, as long as its consistent on both ends. It wasnt.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> We played horrible basketball down the stretch, but we had them on the ropes. We had them, and we let it go. Atleast we know we can play with these fools. Gotta love QRich's attitude.
> 
> Not liking Ira's blog-hate of Mike at the moment. I dont remember the last time I read a positive comment about him on there. Surely if we are to win this series someone other than Wade's gotta step forward. That guy should be Beas.
> 
> UD was horrible today, missed too many gimme's at the rim. JO was just so off, and Dorell was terrible also. It was Wade and Q vs the world...and we just couldnt score in the paint.


Ira's ridiculous. Beasley has to move mountains to get a positive mention, while UD is acclaimed after stinkers. 

I really think the sole x-factor tonight leading to our loss was Dorell's play. He maybe took 1-2 shots out of his normal flow, and missed some he'd normally hit. Clearly he had the moment in his head (I think we all forget that this was essentially his playoff debut). If he gets his act together for the next game it would be a huge assist.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Heated said:


> We're gonna win this series. I can feel it. We played about as bad as we could play and we still barely lost. That KG bull**** just lit a bigger fire under us. We can run circles around these has-beens. Players not named Wade just gotta make their shots so he's not playing 1 on 5.


I agree. I really see the Heat winning this series in seven.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More from Q

*Heat's Richardson calls Celtics "actresses"*


> OK, now we have a playoff series. Emotions are bubbling. Quentin Richardson didn't just get into a shoving match with Kevin Garnett near the end of Game 1. He called Garnett and Pierce, "actresses," after the game.
> 
> Paul Pierce lay on the court by the Heat bench with what he called a shoulder stinger.
> 
> ...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I really hope this game doesn't come back to bite us. The next game is a must win, IMO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Q went on a rant for the ages :laugh:


> ”All I will say is people act one way in NBA environments where things can be restrained and you’re going to be penalized, fined and da-da-da-da-da-da,” Richardson said. ”Stuff is going to come to a screeching halt as soon as it happens anyway.
> 
> ”And you know, you put some people in different environments, they want to do the same thing. And those two pretty much know that. They’ve been in different environments and didn’t act the same way. You know, that’s why I call them actresses.”


Link

We definitely have to take advantage of KG possibly being out for game 2. But it doesnt seem to matter who sits out for the Celtics against us. 

The offense in the late 3rd and 4th was an embarrassment. Too look that lost on offense after an 82 game season is just unacceptable.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gotta love Q! Hopefully KG is out for Game 2...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is what I was talking about when I said I'd rather have Boston over Atlanta. It's going to get emotional, exciting, blood will be boiling, and I think our home crowd is going to be much more into it with all this drama going on.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Gotta love Q! Hopefully KG is out for Game 2...


lmao, what is that facial expression? Is he doing 'the mad dog'


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I hope to god we win just so I can laugh in every face of the KG fans out there.

Such a punk. Scum. No good. Never liked him during his stay in Boston.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Also, Joakim Noah says he hopes Magloire gets in to get some goon-like-actions in on KG.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

B-Easy said:


> Also, Joakim Noah says he hopes Magloire gets in to get some goon-like-actions in on KG.


Link?

Edit: Nevermind, got it. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/nba/news/story?id=5109592


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Less than 24 hours after Kevin Garnett took a shot at Quentin Richardson with his left elbow, Joakim Noah took a shot at KG.

Noah was asked about the playoffs in general after the Bulls’ practice in Cleveland today, and he launched into a diatribe on Garnett.

“I’m going to say it: He’s a dirty player,” Noah told reporters.

On the subject of whether Garnett should be suspended, Noah said, “I don’t make the decisions, but he’s always swinging elbows man. I’m hurting right now because of an elbow he threw. It’s unbelievable. He’s a dirty player. It’s one thing to be competitive and compete. But don’t be a dirty player man. He’s a dirty player.

“That’s messed up. I’m really excited about that (Heat-Celtics) series. It’s going to be fun. I hope they put (Jamaal) Magloire in.

“He knows what he’s doing,” Noah went on. “It’s messed up. It’s wrong. It’s not right. And then after that to say … whatever I shouldn’t even be talking about this stuff. It’s crazy.”


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha Q is going off! I love it :laugh:

Awesome that even Noah realises Magloire is an animal...now thats intimidation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know Noah said that about Jamaal because Jamaal would most likely unintentional, intentionally knock a Celtics players head off, but I would also like to see him play some when Perkins is in. Jamaal always sets some wall like screens and those would definitely help Wade out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rivers had a response to Noah's comments too...lemme see if I can find it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here they are


> When asked about Noah’s statement, Doc Rivers chose not to comment.
> 
> “Noah? Noah’s in this series now? Well I have no comment,” he said following Celtics practice. “If Noah had said that last year, I would have had a comment. But since he’s in Cleveland dealing with that, I’m just going to let him focus on Shaq and that group right now.”
> 
> Noah did, in fact, have pointed words for Garnett during last season’s first round match up between the Celtics and Bulls. Prior to Game 7, he told WEEI.com that he was no longer a fan of his childhood favorite player.


Link

Noah went on a rant of his own. He not only called KG a dirty player, but in that same interview, he was talking about how much the city of Cleveland sucks :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And yeah, this series has Magloire's name all over it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Here they are
> 
> Link
> 
> Noah went on a rant of his own. He not only called KG a dirty player, but in that same interview, he was talking about how much the city of Cleveland sucks :laugh:


LOL. I used to hate Noah a lot. From being a fiery Gator to a scrappy Bull, he had everything going for him for me to dislike him. That's what makes it miraculous to me that I've been coming around to him over the past year or so. He's one of those players you hate to play against, but love to have on your side, and he's actually said some pretty intelligent things in interviews.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm Joel's biggest fan, but we need Magloire to get some minutes. Even up the war down low.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> LOL. I used to hate Noah a lot. From being a fiery Gator to a scrappy Bull, he had everything going for him for me to dislike him. That's what makes it miraculous to me that I've been coming around to him over the past year or so. He's one of those players you hate to play against, but love to have on your side, and he's actually said some pretty intelligent things in interviews.


Trust me, if he played for your team you would love him. (Gator fan here)


----------

